# Was war euer schlimmster Moment in WoW



## derbert (6. Mai 2010)

im zuge dieses threads Mein Link wollte ich mal die andere seite abfragen.

was war das schlimmste, was ihr in eurer WoW-laufbahn erlebt habt


----------



## Der Germane (6. Mai 2010)

Fail of the Leech King..

ähm 

Das schlimmste waren für mich die Wellen in Hyal bei dennen ich mal eingeschlafen bin ... xD

mfg Germane


----------



## Darkjoker (6. Mai 2010)

die langeweile zum schluss von wotlk....zum glück wird endlich sommer :-)


----------



## ibbi (6. Mai 2010)

lvl 59 weil ich unbedingt lvl 60 sein wollte ;/


----------



## derbert (6. Mai 2010)

bei mir war es, als ich mal einem kumpel mein acc zum testen geliehen habe (mach ich nie wieder) und er meinte er müsse meine chars löschen...
das war scheisse..


----------



## ibbi (6. Mai 2010)

derbert schrieb:


> bei mir war es, als ich mal einem kumpel mein acc zum testen geliehen habe (mach ich nie wieder) und er meinte er müsse meine chars löschen...
> das war scheisse..



Accccccch
halb so schlimm


----------



## derbert (6. Mai 2010)

war halt kagge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nja aber ist immernoch ein spiel.hat eben gedauert, bis ich miene alte stärke wieder hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (6. Mai 2010)

Naja, du hätett auch eine Support anrufen können, die hätten dir auch die chars wiederherstellen können...


----------



## GermanTrasheR (6. Mai 2010)

Ach Gott... Das war noch zu Classic Zeiten. Mit meinem kleinen Hexer, mein erster Charakter ganz frisch in der World of Warcraft Ich wollte gerade Erste Hilfe Skillen und besorgte mit Magiestoff im Auktionshaus. Ich war so stolz endlich die 100 Gold Marke übertroffen zu habenk, was ja zu Classic Zeiten noch ne Menge Holz war, und erst recht für jemanden der frisch mit einem Spiel angefangen hat.... Jedenfalls, hat irgendein Spinner 13 Magiestoff für 93 statt 3.99Gold ins AH gestellt... Nicht richtig hingeguckt und futsch waren die 100 Gold... Das war ein Moment an dem ich drauf und dran war mit WoW wieder aufzuhören... Im nachhinein kann ich über diese Situation lachen, wars doch meine eigene Dummheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jls13 (6. Mai 2010)

GermanTrasheR schrieb:


> Ach Gott... Das war noch zu Classic Zeiten. Mit meinem kleinen Hexer, mein erster Charakter ganz frisch in der World of Warcraft Ich wollte gerade Erste Hilfe Skillen und besorgte mit Magiestoff im Auktionshaus. Ich war so stolz endlich die 100 Gold Marke übertroffen zu habenk, was ja zu Classic Zeiten noch ne Menge Holz war, und erst recht für jemanden der frisch mit einem Spiel angefangen hat.... Jedenfalls, hat irgendein Spinner 13 Magiestoff für 93 statt 3.99Gold ins AH gestellt... Nicht richtig hingeguckt und futsch waren die 100 Gold... Das war ein Moment an dem ich drauf und dran war mit WoW wieder aufzuhören... Im nachhinein kann ich über diese Situation lachen, wars doch meine eigene Dummheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da muss man schmunzeln, aber nicht im negativen Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbert (6. Mai 2010)

ach sowas is mir auch passiert.
da hab ich auf irgendein schwert bieten wollen...
und anstatt auf gebot, auf sofort kaufen geklickt... das war nervig...
150g...


----------



## ziwsii (6. Mai 2010)

(Level 38 im Tanaris) kämpfen gegen monster die lvl 42 sind.


----------



## jls13 (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich das erste mal gespielt habe, hat mir irgendwer ein bisserl geholfen und meinte, als ich Stufe 6 (o.ä.?) war, dass er mir wieder helfen würde, wenn ich Stufe bin. Daraufhin sagte ich, das dauere ja ewig und habe erstmal nicht mehr gespielt. Irgendwann habe ich dann aber wie richtig gezockt und bin durchgestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (6. Mai 2010)

ziwsii schrieb:


> (Level 38 im Tanaris) kämpfen gegen monster die lvl 42 sind.



/sign
Jetzt wurde es ja generft,aber in BC war es einfach nur Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2 Mobs = Tod ! ;D 
ps: Ich bin Hunter


----------



## VHRobi (6. Mai 2010)

Statt mein Twink habe ich einem anderen Tauren der nebenan stand angehandelt und 4000G dazu jene Blaue Edelsteine in die Hand gedrückt.
Ich bat ihm die sachen zurückzugeben aber der setzte mich auf ignore und loggte sich aus... der GM sagte das jeder ist beim Handeln selbst verantwortlich... "pech gehabt".
Seitdem wenn ich zwischen meinen Chars handle, drücke ich immer erst auf Handeln bei dem der die gegenstände bekommt.
Das war anfangst 2008 und 4k Gold waren doch schon etwas und die vielen Blauen Edelsteine.
An dem Tag war ich im TS und bin sowas von ausgerastet, bin sonst immer lustig drauf und keiner kann von mir berichten jemals wütend gewesen zu sein, oder schlechte laune gehabt zu haben beim zocken.
Natürlich ärgert man sich manchmal in einem Spiel, aber total ausgerastet wegen einem Spiel bin ich nur das eine mal.


----------



## Hackseputt (6. Mai 2010)

Das war in BC, als Vergelter zwar gebufft wurden, aber von "DDler" immernoch nicht die Rede sein konnte. Ich war damals mit meinem lvl 56 Blut11 Paladin (Vergelter^^) im Un'Goro Krater (lvl. 48-56) und hatte für einen Raptor 3 min. gebraucht um ihn umzuklatschen. Jedesmal, wenn ich Kreuzfahrestoß eingesetzt habe, hatts die 500 Marke nicht überschritten ;(


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich mit lvl 7 ins Schlingendorntal gefogen bin, nicht wusste das ich nen Ruhestein habe, und mich bei Geisterheiler weiderbelebt hatte, der Rückweg war ca. 1-2 Stunden -.-


----------



## Shaila (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich vom WOTLK Raidsystem erfahren habe.

Und als ich mal aus der einen Gilde gekickt wurde, weil ich nicht mitgestorben bin, sondern mich tot gestellt habe.


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Als ich vom WOTLK Raidsystem erfahren habe.
> 
> Und als ich mal aus der einen Gilde gekickt wurde, weil ich nicht mitgestorben bin, sondern mich tot gestellt habe.



oha ich würde net in soner gilde sein


----------



## Vahel (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich damals mit meinem lvl 7 Nachtelfen einem Wasserfall in Teldrassil also diesem Weltbaum runtergesprungen bin. Ich landete auf einem kleinen Ast und wusste net das es nen geisterheiler gibt... immer musste ich um die insel laufen zum hafen durch darnassus bis ich wieder beim wasserfall war. Wollte runterspringen auf dem Ast landen und mich wiederbeleben..immer verfehlt.. 7oder8 mal so gelaufen insgesamt 2 stunden.. dann hat mir mein bruder den Geisterheiler gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (6. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster WoW Moment war als Ich meinen Rechner neu hatte und merkte das ich 20GB runterladen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benwingert (6. Mai 2010)

mein hunter um die 50 (schlangenbiss, arcane shot, aggro, totstellen, arcane shot, aggro, geistheiler)
nach dem lvl up auf die 55 folgte dann auch ein panischer klick auf ausloggen gefolgt von neuen charakter erstellen>zwerg>todesritter^^


----------



## Grushdak (6. Mai 2010)

Das liegt teilweise gar nicht mal soweit zurück.

... als der Handelschat gleichzeitig noch zum Gruppensuch ~ und Spam-Channel wurde,
nur weil viele einfach zu blöd sind, den entsprechenden Channel und das neuere Tool zu benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ansonsten ... als eine nette recht Gilde (Blackrock'n'Roll) sich auflöste ... (war ne geile Zeit.)

greetz


----------



## Klimpergeld (6. Mai 2010)

1. Als ich infos über Star wars TOR gelesen habe und mich aus lauter demotivation nimmer einloggen wollte^^

2. Als der Dungeonfinder eingeführt wurde und ich mich innerlich zerrissen habe ob ich ihn nun liebe oder hasse.


----------



## Assari (6. Mai 2010)

Obsi 10er 3D

Drache droppt

alle würfeln so 40.

Ich mache /rnd

96!

BAmmm yeah *jubel* *freu*

Dann son bob pala:

97

MAAAAAAAAAAN xD

Ich hab mich aufgeregt


----------



## manavortex (6. Mai 2010)

Das war heute Nachmittag, im Konstruktionslager: Mageddon. Ich steh da mit meinem kleinen Eleschami und kämpfe gegen drei Mobs (Heilung! Heilung! Heillung! Wasserschild! Heilung! Erdschock! Heilung!), als ein Verstärker-Schami neben mir landet, einen oder zwei Level unter mir. Schmeißt Windfury an, knackt mir die Mobs weg, drückt mir ne große Heilung rein, die genausoviel heilt wie meine großen Heilungen, ich bekomme ein /auslachen, und dann fliegt er weg.
Ich skille jetzt um. >.<

Ach ja, sorry für den fiesen Typo. In letzter Zeit war ich zu häufig Nazis kloppen in Lübeck, da hört man das Wort öfter als das Konstruktionslager.


----------



## Arosk (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll...

Das schlimmste daran das war das ich dieses Spiel überhaupt angefasst hab :>


----------



## Magic! (6. Mai 2010)

als ich als icc rauskam auf der wartebank warten musste, dafür hasse ich euch heute noch leute^^
dafür war ich beim lk kill dabei^^


----------



## Pennsylvania (6. Mai 2010)

Das Leveln on 70-80


----------



## schalkefreak (6. Mai 2010)

mein schlimmster moment war als die server mal nen ganzen tag down waren.. höhö spass bei seite^^ mein schlimmster moment war bzw ist das die kack dk´s ins spiel gebracht haben =D


----------



## Asstaras (6. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment in WoW war auch zu Classic Zeiten.
Mein erster Char war ein untoter Krieger. Hab damals ohne mich wirklich über meine Klasse zu informieren gelevelt und mächtig viel Spaß am spielen gehabt.
Nach den ersten Instanzbesuchen war es dann soweit..... Burg Schattenfang war angesagt.
Nach 2 Mobgruppen schreibte mich ein Gruppenmitglied an und verlangte von mir mein Schild anzuziehen, in die Defhaltung zu wechseln und zu tanken^^
Was mir in dem Moment durch den Kopf ging weiß ich garnicht mehr, ich weiss nurnoch, dass ich von dem was er sagte keine ahnung hatte^^
Tanken?
Verteidigungshaltung?
Und natürlich auch Schild?

Zum Glück hieß es damald net sofort: Du verdammter NOOB, L2P und so. Stattdessen haben sie mir alles in Ruhe erklärt und und ein paar Stunden später hatte ich mächtig viel Spaß am tanken und ich hab von Zeit zu Zeit gemerkt, dass ich immer besser wurde =))
Erinnere mich immer an den Moment wenn ich mal twinke und der Tank genauso wenig Ahnung hat wie ich damals =)

Gruß Assta


----------



## izabul (6. Mai 2010)

bis jetzt noch nichts war immer glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub so ein moment werde ich auch nie erleben(ausser irgent wan macht mir das spiel kein spaß mehr^^)


----------



## Xondor (6. Mai 2010)

Wotlk ansich natürlich.

Ansonsten fällt mir spontan noch ein:

Als BC noch relativ neu war, war ich mal als einziger Random Schattenlab mit Spielern von den Illuminati (eine der "besten" deutschen gilden, hat sich glaub ich kurz vor wotlk aufgelöst). Das waren furchtbare Leute, die Atmosphäre spüre ich heute noch wenn ich daran denke. Einfach widerlich.


----------



## Yveri1985 (6. Mai 2010)

mir damals mit viel viel muehe die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zusammengefarmt und hatte sie dann endlich ca 3 tage vorm BC release, mache die erste oder zweite quest in thrallmar und bekomm eine gruene und BESSERE brust...
das war der punkt wo mein krieger damals auf eis gelegt wurde weil mir wirklich die lust vergangen ist


----------



## Magexe (6. Mai 2010)

...Als man Epics bei einer faceroll ini bekommen hat.

Mich kotzt das inzwischen dermaßen an...früher war epic = EPISCH und Thunderfury = Legendary (das hattenw irklich nur sehr sehr serh wenige) und jetzt....naja jeder rennt mit epics rum und nur die wenigsten können auch spielen.


----------



## Braamséry (6. Mai 2010)

Als ich gespielt habe, auch wenns lang her ist, war das ärgerlichste, dass ich in den SOmmerferien 2007 ungefähr 20% vor LvL 70 war und dann 4 Wochen in die USA flog ;P

Klar, der Urlaub war geil, aber der Ärger, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe noch lvl 70 zu werden war sehr groß.


----------



## Mlithim (7. Mai 2010)

also ich habe keinen schlimmsten moment...
was ich am schlimmsten finde ist das die ideale von WoW verloren gegangen sind!

alle wollen immer der/die beste sein ohne rücksicht auf die anderen, hauptsache ICH bekomme das teil und der andere gildenbob kann sterben gehn...

so siehts leider aus.. sobald man sich wo ned auskennt is man ein bob anstatt das der "unendlich gelehrte" dem unwissenden "n00b" in ruhe erklärt was sache ist sondern wild drauf losflamt! WoW ist und bleibt ein Teamspiel und es wurde leider von blizz sehr sehr stark kommerz gemacht sodass jeder der frisch auf 80 kommt(was ja heute verboten rasch geht) gleich mal so viel marken farmen konnte das man sich auf anhieb fast 2 245 teile kaufen kann und nach nichtmal nem monat Icc geht...
zu classic zeiten musste man laaaange farmen um mal was episches anzuhaben und man durfte raiden wenn man den boss kennt...

achja doch ich weiss was der schlimmste WoW moment war:

der tag an dem Gearscore erfunden wurde! eine seuche ohne würdigen gegner...

dps war gestern...heute scherts keinen mehr das man 5k dps fährt wenn man nur nen "gs" von 4800 hat...
----> raid ohne dich!

naja das spiel wird zu grunde gerichtet und ich hoffe sie bekommens mit cataclysm wieder hin.


----------



## shadowmaar (7. Mai 2010)

Das erste mal überhaupt in den neuen HCs kommt der Schwertgriff und so ein assi meint nur nachdem er ihn gewonnen hatte: Geil wieder 10k gold. ich hätte ihm zu gerne in diesem Moment eine in die Fresse gegeben


----------



## Masterio (7. Mai 2010)

shadowmaar schrieb:


> Das erste mal überhaupt in den neuen HCs kommt der Schwertgriff und so ein assi meint nur nachdem er ihn gewonnen hatte: Geil wieder 10k gold. ich hätte ihm zu gerne in diesem Moment eine in die Fresse gegeben



in deiner gruppe, hat jeder das recht auf den schwertgriff zu würfeln...du brauchst das schwert um auf deine 2k dps zu kommen, der andere holt sich um das gold den epic flugschein...


----------



## BimBamBommel (7. Mai 2010)

Mlithim, mit nem GS von 4800 nur 5K Raid-Dps zu fahren ist auch ein wenig mager. 
5K Dps fahren fähige!!!! DD's mit T7,5 (GS ~3800) entspannt am Singletarget. Aber duch das "Item-in-den-Popo-stecken" 
von Blizzard ist ja jeder frische 80er bereits ein Imba-roXXor-Progamer.

Wundert mich nicht dass alle nen mimimum-GS von 5,5k für Icc10 fordern, 
anders kann man ja von den nötigen 7k+ Dps pro Nase nicht ausgehen. 
Naja, es sei denn man will mit Ach und Krach die ersten 4 Bosse legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterio (7. Mai 2010)

BimBamBommel schrieb:


> Mlithim, mit nem GS von 4800 nur 5K Raid-Dps zu fahren ist auch ein wenig mager.
> 5K Dps fahren fähige!!!! DD's mit T7,5 (GS ~3800) entspannt am Singletarget. Aber duch das "Item-in-den-Popo-stecken"
> von Blizzard ist ja jeder frische 80er bereits ein Imba-roXXor-Progamer.
> 
> ...



mit t7,5 (gs: 4200) macht man zirka zwischen 3-3,5k dps im raid...


----------



## Chillers (7. Mai 2010)

derbert schrieb:


> im zuge dieses threads Mein Link wollte ich mal die andere seite abfragen.
> 
> was war das schlimmste, was ihr in eurer WoW-laufbahn erlebt habt



Bei Molten Core, jemanden vor raidbeginn heilen, der war PvP- geflagged. Dann von einem Priester der gegnerischen Fraktion in die Lava gedankencontrolled werden.

Nach dem Herausfinden aus der Suppe wiederbeleben und im raid dann feststellen, dass ich die feuerresistenten Sachen teils auf der Bank liegen hatte.
Und als ich mittanken sollte musste ich feststellen, dass die tanksachen auch nicht dabei waren - war auf heilen eingestellt als Druide.

Ähm, ich wurde nicht gekickt, war zwar der *Großboon* des raids, aber man liess mich bis zum Schluss dabei. Und ja, Ragna wurde geschafft trotz oder wegen meines Beiseins.
Und beim nächsten Mal wurde ich auch wieder mitgenommen incl. belustigtem Geärger im TS. Aber da muss man eben DURCH.


Alles nicht einzeln, sondern an einem Abend. Mein schwärzester Tag.

Heute - undenkbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amandea (7. Mai 2010)

Meine schlimmsten Momente sind immer wenn ich PvP machen will und zusehen muss wie 70% der Allys irgendwie überhaupt kein plan haben, was sie machen sollen und man 10 BGs machen muss um 1 mal zu gewinnen.


----------



## Chillers (7. Mai 2010)

Amandea schrieb:


> Meine schlimmsten Momente sind immer wenn ich PvP machen will und zusehen muss wie 70% der Allys irgendwie überhaupt kein plan haben, was sie machen sollen und man 10 BGs machen muss um 1 mal zu gewinnen.



Egal ob Allianzler oder Horde, lustig ist immer im Arathibecken: eine base wird eingenommen, dann weitergeritten bis zur nächsten. Ohne zu deffen.
Base 1, die man vielleicht hatte, wird vom Gegner eingenommen, weil niemand verteidigt während man um base 2/3 kämpft und so weiter.
Es siegt der, wer bei dem Puzzle geschmeidiger ist, seine base und die eroberten übrigen Punkte verteidigt. Ich nenne das für mich Basenrennen hintereiander her. Ringelpütz. Aber - sag` mal was.

Ja, diese Momente sind auch immer wieder schlimm.

Aber dafür kann ich nix, das sind nicht die allerschlimmsten Momente.
Die schlimmsten betreffen mein eigenes Unvermögen, aus einer schlechten Situation noch etwas herauszuholen. Sei es, weil ich einen Zauber nicht zünde oder ein Item nicht nutze. Wenn ich gegen 3 Gegner verliere, ist das keine Schande.
Aber - wenn ich nicht in Schattengestalt als >Priester< bin bei meiner skillung, schon.Ich könnte ja noch dots setzen...


----------



## Alion (7. Mai 2010)

Diverse lvl Löcher zu Classiczeiten die sie aber inzwischen behoben haben waren die Hölle.


----------



## blackjoke (7. Mai 2010)

das ende das obersten kriegsfürsten systems und der anfang der ersten arena sesion


----------



## CAPSLOCKYEAHYEAH (7. Mai 2010)

Als meine damalige Gilde sich aufgeölst hat. War einfachn super Haufen.


----------



## shadowmaar (7. Mai 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> in deiner gruppe, hat jeder das recht auf den schwertgriff zu würfeln...du brauchst das schwert um auf deine 2k dps zu kommen, der andere holt sich um das gold den epic flugschein...



1. Klar hat jeder das recht dazu. Nur in dem Moment war es mir sch*** egal!
2. Warum 2k? Ich bin Heiler!
3. Du hast das Thema verfehlt!


----------



## Rnd-Raider (7. Mai 2010)

schalkefreak schrieb:


> mein schlimmster moment war als die server mal nen ganzen tag down waren.. höhö spass bei seite^^ mein schlimmster moment war bzw ist das die kack dk´s ins spiel gebracht haben =D



ja hauptsache mal mitgeredet blöde dk!!! es ist schon klar das es einige leute gibt die sich mit der klasse außeinander gesetzt haben, theorycraft büffeln und nen bissel player softskill mitbringen.


----------



## Krazi (7. Mai 2010)

classic zeiten: als ich dachte bei nem krieger muss ich besonders auf "rüstung" achten (level 33) und komplett graue rüstung (:


----------



## Teaclis (7. Mai 2010)

Krazi schrieb:


> classic zeiten: als ich dachte bei nem krieger muss ich besonders auf "rüstung" achten (level 33) und komplett graue rüstung (:



das kenne ich... wurde mit nen lvl 45 krieger zu classic zeiten von meiner grp ausgelacht weil ich in kloster noch mehr auf rüssi ging statt auch mal auf andere werte zuachten^^
danach erklärte mir das aber jemand und schwups bin ich doch heilbar^^


----------



## AoC.Virtus (7. Mai 2010)

derbert schrieb:


> im zuge dieses threads Mein Link wollte ich mal die andere seite abfragen.
> 
> was war das schlimmste, was ihr in eurer WoW-laufbahn erlebt habt




Mit WOW angefangen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UND nein ich spiele es nicht mehr , trotzdem les ich hier im Forum ab und zu !


----------



## BimBamBommel (7. Mai 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> mit t7,5 (gs: 4200) macht man zirka zwischen 3-3,5k dps im raid...



Schön, dass DU!! 3,5k mit T7,5 fährst. Deswegen hatte ich das "fähige!!!! DD's" extra betont. 
Nur schliess bitte nicht von Deinem Gear und Deinem Skill auf andere, die ihren Char beherrschen.


----------



## Hikaro (7. Mai 2010)

Wie ich auf lvl 70 gemerkt hab Donnerknall geht auch in Defhaltung... was hab ich mich beim tanken abgehetzt auf alles verwunden und rüssi reissen drauf.... meine Scheiße


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster moment in wow war als mein dk lvl 1 war xDD
lvl 1 höhöhö xD


----------



## Shendria (7. Mai 2010)

BimBamBommel schrieb:


> Schön, dass DU!! 3,5k mit T7,5 fährst. Deswegen hatte ich das "fähige!!!! DD's" extra betont.
> Nur schliess bitte nicht von Deinem Gear und Deinem Skill auf andere, die ihren Char beherrschen.



schlimmster Moment?   Seit der Großteil der Leute meint sie wären die Besten und Größten.... *würg*


----------



## Bodvarr (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich, kurz nachdem Wotlk rauskam in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel mit meinem 62er hunter von nem kack op 58er dk gekillt wurde! fu blizz


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2010)

Als in Richtung Ende S7 die PMR Rate abnahm und unendlich Mengen an Casterteams aufgetaucht sind, die dadurch jegliche Chance auf Gladi für uns vernichtet haben. :<


----------



## giov@nni (7. Mai 2010)

schalkefreak schrieb:


> mein schlimmster moment war bzw ist das die kack dk´s ins spiel gebracht haben =D



/sign

ich finde immernoch das ich die Überflüssigste Klasse im Spiel, ich hab mich bisher 7 mal überreden lassen eine zu erstellen und zu leveln und hab ihn bisher 6 mal wieder gelöscht.
atm hab ich einen der 30minuten am tag Kräuter und Erze farmt damit meine anderen Chars immer Flask´s und Steine zum sockeln haben.


----------



## Eboron (7. Mai 2010)

Zu Classiczeiten als ich mit meinem Ret Pala am lvln war, ca. 48 oder so, und wurde dauernd von nem jäger gekillt ca. lvl 47

Ablauf etwa so:
Ablenkender schuss, eisfalle, gezielter schuss, friedhof, rezzen, wieder das selbe 4 mal bis ich endlich fliehen konnte xD


----------



## Leviathan666 (7. Mai 2010)

Schlimmster Moment...

Also erstmal vorweg, nicht dass ich Itemgeil wär.
Aber mir wurde damals als Feraltank so oft ein neuer, besserer Stab weggewürfelt, sodass ich selbst in Ulduar 25 noch mit dem Stab des Betrugs aus der violetten Festung herumlief.
Und eine alternative Waffe (bis auf 2h Streikolben - man erinnert sich zurück an BC -> der Erdenwächter) gab es nicht.
Nun, eines Tages ging ich Ulduar 25 mit, wir legten den XT-002 zum 20. Mal und endlich droppt mein Stab. Und wer würfelt höher als ich? Richtig! Ein Jäger der bereits Waffen aus U25 trug. 
Das war mein absolut schlimmster Moment in WoW. Ich hätte heulen können!! Danach ist nie wieder etwas vergleichbares gedroppt und ich machte eine Zeit WoW Pause noch bevor PDK eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Daryst (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich damals den Preis vom Epic fliegen gesehen hab xD


----------



## Masterio (7. Mai 2010)

als nur noch ich(mage) und bäumchen in der arena waren....er im stealth-modus und ich konnte ihn nicht finden, nach 15 minuten gab ich die suche auf, gab relativ viel punke abzug...


----------



## Masterio (7. Mai 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Schlimmster Moment...
> 
> Also erstmal vorweg, nicht dass ich Itemgeil wär.
> Aber mir wurde damals als Feraltank so oft ein neuer, besserer Stab weggewürfelt, sodass ich selbst in Ulduar 25 noch mit dem Stab des Betrugs aus der violetten Festung herumlief.
> ...



sowas ähnliches hatte ich mit dem schwert "schicksalswende"...^^


----------



## syntaxsniffler (7. Mai 2010)

als mir ein meleeschami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wegerollt er ne 99 ich ne 98 hatte und meinte doch das ist nicht so toll wollte es natürlich mir geben für "nur" 25k gold.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brillenputztuch (7. Mai 2010)

Schlimmster Moment...
als Illidan endlich down war und der damalige Content nichts mehr hergab. (SW gab es noch nicht) Hätte ich nur damals aufgehört ^^


----------



## Bluebarcode (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich mit meinem ersten char mit lvl 25 von undercity zu fuss nach zul aman gegangen bin weil ich wissen wollte was mein kumpel da so macht XD

Es hat ziemlich lange gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber eigentlich wars auch n spass


----------



## kylezcouzin (7. Mai 2010)

1-80...
Schlimmer gehts echt nicht^^

Naja und ich habs geschafft sage und schreibe 7 Stunden in Kara zugebracht zu haben und ned fertig geworden zu sein^^


----------



## Tharabad (7. Mai 2010)

Schlimmster Moment? Hmm...^^

Als Ich zum 1.mal WoW gespielt habe und vor lauter Neugierde mit meinem lvl 2er Mensch Krieger nach Westfall gerannt bin und

verzweifelt versucht habe von den bösen Ernteschnittern weggzukommen....

Meine Kumpels die mir helfen wollten brüllten nur "Nimm doch den Ruhestein!!" und Ich erwiederte nur "Was ist das, hab Ich nicht!" xD

Muss immerwieder drüber lachen, wenn Ich jetzt so dran denke^^


----------



## Müllermilch (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir früher hin und wieder mal nen Spaß erlaubt indem ich einfach irgend ein Teil meiner Rüstung weggeworfen hab und dann die GM's angeschrieben habe,ob sie mir das denn wiederherstellen könnten. 
Ich hab das ja nur gemacht damit ich mich mit denen über sinnlosen Mist unterhalten kann. Naja aufjedenfall hab ich das ganze ziemlich oft betrieben. Irgendwann war es dann so weit. Kein GameMaster hat sich mehr bei mir gemeldet. 
Habe mich also ausgeloggt und bin raus gegangen. Als ich zurück kam haben die mir natürlich einen Brief geschrieben weil ich nicht anwesend war und so, Ihr kennt das ja. Es stand irgendwas vonwegen ''Hey du hast zu viele Items kaputt gemacht und wir erstatten es dir nicht mehr zurück weil du uns auf den Arm nimmst'' drin. (Natürlich nicht genauso, eben etwas epischer ;D) aber an 3 Worte daraus kann ich mich noch sehr gut erinnern. Sie standen ganz zum schluss da und haben mich,auch wenn es traurig war das meine Brustrüstung weg war, irgendwie zum lachen gebracht.

,,We watchin you 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

'' 

bitter aber wahr :'D


----------



## Mlithim (7. Mai 2010)

BimBamBommel um auf deine antwort zu reagieren:

5k dps fahren fähige...
Solche "fähigen" leute sind leider mangelware!
und um die ersten 4 bosse zu legen braucht kein einziger dd 7k dps zu fahren...
da reichen 4-5k dps im 10er (leider) total weil ja´blizz extra den ersten wing so generft hat das ihn jeder bob legen kann und so noch schneller an equip kommt...

aber naja wir können nix ändern nur zusehen wie´s weitergeht


----------



## Gaueko (7. Mai 2010)

BimBamBommel schrieb:


> Schön, dass DU!! 3,5k mit T7,5 fährst. Deswegen hatte ich das "fähige!!!! DD's" extra betont.
> Nur schliess bitte nicht von Deinem Gear und Deinem Skill auf andere, die ihren Char beherrschen.




Würdet ihr bitte aufhören in einem thread mit dem Titel "Was war euer schlimmster Moment in WoW" über Gearscore, DPS und den ganzen müll zu diskutieren?
Das wäre sehr schön.


----------



## Idekoon (7. Mai 2010)

Ich damals mit der Gilde in Gruuls Lair. Waren parallel mit ner anderen Gilde dran wer den Serverfirst kriegt. Ich also schön alles weggeheilt, bis ich dann rumgeschleudert wurde. Will also Gottesschild anschmeißen und verklick mich...ausgerechnet auf Göttliches Eingreifen! So und natürlich, wie sollte es anders sein, hatte ich den MT als Target. Also MT rausgenommen und Gruul stürmt durch den Raid. Epic Fail...


----------



## SKÿ1 (7. Mai 2010)

derbert schrieb:


> bei mir war es, als ich mal einem kumpel mein acc zum testen geliehen habe (mach ich nie wieder) und er meinte er müsse meine chars löschen...
> das war scheisse..




Würd ich NIE machen!!! 

BTT: 

Mit lvl80 in den Minen gestorben nachdem ich eigentlich nur kurz AFKwar ^.^ Naja selbst schuld halt ne ;-)


----------



## ghulnar (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich zu BC-Zeiten meinen Hexer spielte levelte ich mit Cartopgrapher und markierte mir alle Quests auf der Map mit bunten symbolen und Questnamen,....Die Cartographerdatei war von lvl 40-70 top markiert und echt toll zum lvln,.Arbeitsaufwand:mehrere Wochen mit lvln und buffed gucken nach den Koordinaten usw.

Der kritische Moment und gleichzeitig der schlimmste meine WOW-Karriere folgte sehr schnell,..als ich 70 war schickte mir ein Freund dann das Addon Carbonite per email.

Ein schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Dunkelwolf (7. Mai 2010)

Gearscore.
Sowas unnützes *schulterzuck*

Und dann noch die Erweiterungen. 
Ich mochte Classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2010)

Ich war grad in Beutebucht unterwegs und jemand sprach mich an ob ich Lust hätte, ein paar Goblins umzunatzen und mir den Blutsegeladmiral-Titel zu holen.
Ich meinte noch: "Ach das dauert doch ewig", "ne ne sind schon zu viert, geht fix". Ok, im Ruffenster _Im Krieg_ angeklickt und los gings. Unglaublich, wie schnell der Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell sank. Nach 20 Minuten im Gruppenchat: "ey ich kick dich mal. tank-kumpel ist grad on gekommen. wollen ini machen"_ Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt.

_Baahh, stand ich da in BB, die ganzen Goblins am Hals, Ruf ruiniert und der Blutsegeladmiral in weiter Ferne. In den nächsten zwei Tagen habe ich dann schmerzhaft erfahren, was ich mir da eingebrockt habe. Ratschet, Ewige Warte, Morastwinkel, Gadgetzan ... überall wo ein Goblin stand, bekam ich Schläge. Jegliche Gegenwehr verschlimmerte meinen Ruf noch mehr.

Der Versuch, den Ruf durch Piraten umhauen wieder aufzubessern, war ernüchternd. Sechs Rufpunkte. Da war ich wirklich derb gefrustet und dachte, mir die ganze Spielstruktur verdorben zu haben. Flugrouten, Ingilehrer, Neutrales AH, Angelwettbewerb.
Aber dann habe ich glücklicherweise diesen Typen vor BB entdeckt, der jede Menge Seidenstoff bis zum neutralen Ruf annimmt. Mehr als neutral ist es auch bis heute nicht geworden.
Nie wieder!


----------



## merc91 (7. Mai 2010)

manavortex schrieb:


> Das war heute Nachmittag, im *Konzentrationslager*: Mageddon.



omg... konstruktionslager heißt es...
ohne worte...


----------



## Novane (7. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment war folgender:

Damals mit meiner eismage grade lvl 40 am Erze farmen fürs Mount (ja das war zu classic noch so xD)
Dann kam so ein Kriegerdepp Mensch lvl 60 mit T2. Nukt mich um, lacht und spottet und campt mich.
Gut ich reeze mit sehr wenig Mana und Leben (klar :-) ) und lasse mich auf einem Kampf ein.
Damals konnte man mit Frostblitz Rang 1 für 45mana und 1 sec zauberzeit super krieger plätten.
ende vom lied:
Nach einem 10 Minuten langem Kampf (ich hab ihn auch nimmer weglaufen lassen)
War er endlich tot und ich hab mein erz bekommen :-)
Naja Razorak von Wrathbringer falls es dich noch gibt und das liest
LOSER! xD


----------



## Saberclaw (7. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment in WoW war als ich etwas realisiert habe, wofür ich sprichwörtlich diesen hier gemacht habe: (Kopf>Tisch)³

Das war damals zu Classic Zeiten, als ich mit meinem 2ten Char (einem Pseudo Vergelter Pala) durch die Lande zog.
Mit lvl 6 lernt man ja Richturteil soweit ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. Gleichzeitig war es damals noch so, dass die Siegel des Paladins nur 30 Sekunden gehalten haben und nach einem Richturteil Zauber musste das Siegel wieder nachgecastet werden.

Das war schon nervig genug, aber zurück zum eigentlichen Epic fail.
Ich lernte also Richturteil und habe allerdings übersehen, dass gerichtete Siegel wie Gerechtigkeit oder auch Befehl Schaden verursachen, wenn man Richturteil benutzt. Folglich interpretierte ich diesen Skill als etwas, was meine Siegel einfach nur löscht, ich dafür Mana hergeben muss und er irgendwie damit keinen Sinn macht.

Kurzum, ich bin bis lvl 34 ca. durch die Lande gegammelt ohne ein einziges mal Richturteil zu benutzen.
Das lief an sich auch net schlecht, ein bischen zäh, aber das störte mich nicht weiter. Plötzlich bemerkte ich einen lvl 42+ Vergelter, der im Arathihochland gegen Fozruk kämpfte (diesen Steinriesen mit seinen 5 Kobolden) und dabei mit so komischen "Lichtblitzen" (nein nicht den Healskill) gegen jenen eindrosch. Als ich dann fragte was das sei, antwortete er mir einfach nur, dass das Richturteil wäre mit aktivem Siegel des Befehls.
Ich guck direkt schockiert in mein Zauberbuch und las nach was da stand und auch bei den Siegeln als Zusatz.

---> ausprobiert

---> (Kopf>Tisch)³

An diesem Tag hab ich mich wirklich ein bischen mies gefühlt, musste aber auch Lachen über diese überaus große Dummheit^^


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (7. Mai 2010)

> Damals mit meiner eismage grade lvl 40 am Erze farmen fürs Mount (ja das war zu classic noch so xD)
> Dann kam so ein Kriegerdepp Mensch lvl 60 mit T2. Nukt mich um, lacht und spottet und campt mich.
> Gut ich reeze mit sehr wenig Mana und Leben (klar :-) ) und lasse mich auf einem Kampf ein.
> Damals konnte man mit Frostblitz Rang 1 für 45mana und 1 sec zauberzeit super krieger plätten.
> ...



naja, eig. ein schöner moment, wenn dies timmt und du den geplättet hast. 


meiner:
als ich feststellte, dass ich in raids immeröfter nasenbluten bekomme.....(ich popel nich!)


----------



## Cryteki (7. Mai 2010)

als ich mit meinem ersten level 10 untoten priester herausgefunden habe, dass die horde böse ist *.* Seitdem liebe ich die Horde und hasse Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riotofrats (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich nen Kumpel an meinen account gesetzt habe weil er mal magier spielen wollte. Kurzer gang zum Klo komme wieder und er ist zeitgleich damit fertig meine UI nach seinem Geschmack für ALLE chars übergreifend umzubauen. 

Das kein Twink bei mir über 75 kommt weil mich es echt anko****** und meine Frau nebendran ihren 5. 80iger hat. Dafür bin ich der einzige auf dem server der 8 75iger hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (7. Mai 2010)

Cuauhtemoc schrieb:


> naja, eig. ein schöner moment, wenn dies timmt und du den geplättet hast.



klar stimmts damals war das noch voll easy, krieger konnte ja gar nix ausser er war mega fett ausgerüstet aber was will er machen?
frostblitz rang 1 sec cast time und er is 7sec lang nur noch 60% so schnell no chance gegen mage^^
aber der kampf an sich, das war schlimm, ohohohoho er is zu nah, ah mein schild hat noch 20sec CD (damals nur 1ma pro minute rufbar)


----------



## Nicnak (7. Mai 2010)

Is noch garnet so lange her.

Gildenintern die weekly bei malygos gemacht. Nach 1ner Minute gehen mir die Pfeile aus (bin jäger), nach dem whipe bat ich jmd einen briefkasten aufzustellen, da ich ja noch 5 stacks drin hätte.
Statt 5 stacks hab ich dann 5 einzelne pfeile rausgeholt. (böser AH Trick Oo) dann schnell nach dala geportet und pfeile besorgt, danach den einen hexenmeister angeflüstert ob er mich porten könne. der wiederrum hatte keine seelensplitter mehr und verlässt darauf die ini um welche zu farmen. bis sie mich dann doch geportet haben und es weitergehen konnte.

War schon irgendwie sehr unangenehm den Raid solange aufzuhalten, aber auch sehr lehrreich. ^_^


----------



## Topperharly (7. Mai 2010)

ich nehme mal an, dass ich schon länger spiele als die meisten (patch 1.7 oda so). naja auf jeden fall gibt es einige sachen dir ziemlich blöd waren.

Classic
-mehrmals die gruppe gesprengt bei baron geddon. 
-So eine pupe gelootet in zg und gildenmeister gekillt.
-mount gekauft bevor es von 1000g heruntergesetzt wurde auf 100g (zwei tage zuvor)
-Oft im fahrstuhl in undercity/thunder bluff verreckt
-beim world event "aq" von elite-npcs umgehaun wordn. 

BC
-Gruppegesprengt bei gruul
-Öfters über den rant der welt gesprungen
-aufs falsche mount aufmounten (reit stat flugmount) und abgestürtzt, kommt besondersgut beim aldorfahrstuhl.
-mehrmals den aldorfahrstuohl heruntergefallen

wrath
bis jetzt noch nix *puh*


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. Mai 2010)

Als mit WOLTK Raidinis für 10 und 25 Leute + Hardmodes eingeführt wurden.


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster moment war 
als ich die eine axt mit 2k lifesteal bekommen hab und ich sie dann einen tank abgeben musste weil sie ja angeblich eine tankwaffe sei <.< war ein tank dk-.-


----------



## jeef (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich mit dem Game angefangen habe und nicht nach 10mins wieder aufgehört habe


----------



## Polchen (7. Mai 2010)

manavortex schrieb:


> Das war heute Nachmittag, im Konzentrationslager: Mageddon. Ich steh da mit meinem kleinen Eleschami und kämpfe gegen drei Mobs (Heilung! Heilung! Heillung! Wasserschild! Heilung! Erdschock! Heilung!), als ein Verstärker-Schami neben mir landet, einen oder zwei Level unter mir. Schmeißt Windfury an, knackt mir die Mobs weg, drückt mir ne große Heilung rein, die genausoviel heilt wie meine großen Heilungen, ich bekomme ein /auslachen, und dann fliegt er weg.
> Ich skille jetzt um. >.<




und du bist ein fortgeschrittenes Mitglied?? has du mal gelesen was du hier von dir gibst? 
Mann...lern lesen oder denk um!


----------



## Locopoco (7. Mai 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> ...Als man Epics bei einer faceroll ini bekommen hat.
> 
> Mich kotzt das inzwischen dermaßen an...früher war epic = EPISCH und Thunderfury = Legendary (das hattenw irklich nur sehr sehr serh wenige) und jetzt....naja jeder rennt mit epics rum und nur die wenigsten können auch spielen.



Anstrengend sind auch "Facerolllegastheniker"


----------



## Zaryul (7. Mai 2010)

Ich habe damals vor langer langer Zeit WoW installiert und habe mich gefreut wie sonst was darüber. Der erste Char, ein untoter Krieger, war schnell kreiert.
Also fange ich an. Ich töte Ghule und Leichenreste und schnetzel mich so durch die Gegend. Nach einer Weile fand ich das Startgebiet langweilig und ich wollte erkunden. Ohne Ahnung von irgendwas rannte ich einfach mal den Weg entlang Richtung Brill. Da ich nicht wusste in welche Richtung es geht rannte ich an der Kreuzung nach links zu diesem Hof und dachte mir dann, hey die Gegner kriegst du platt. Ich war Level 4...Ich habe den ersten angegriffen und gleich 4 Gegner gezogen.
Aber ich hielt durch. Ich starb und starb und dann irgendwann habe ich tatsächlich einen Gegner einzeln gehabt. Es dauerte ein Weilchen, bis ich den fast tot hatte und dann...stürzte das Spiel ab. -.-


----------



## Topperharly (7. Mai 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Ich habe damals vor langer langer Zeit WoW installiert und habe mich gefreut wie sonst was darüber. Der erste Char, ein untoter Krieger, war schnell kreiert.
> Also fange ich an. Ich töte Ghule und Leichenreste und schnetzel mich so durch die Gegend. Nach einer Weile fand ich das Startgebiet langweilig und ich wollte erkunden. Ohne Ahnung von irgendwas rannte ich einfach mal den Weg entlang Richtung Brill. Da ich nicht wusste in welche Richtung es geht rannte ich an der Kreuzung nach links ....



hab ich damals auch gemacht, bin aber weitergerannt. bis in die pestländer. naja die viecher haben mich schnell rausgeprügelt.....


----------



## WackoJacko (7. Mai 2010)

Als ich mit meiner Katze unterm DPS von nem enhancer lag einmal und als ich mit der alten Gilde bei MARROWGAR gefailt bin -.-


----------



## Reho (7. Mai 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Das schlimmste waren für mich die Wellen in Hyal bei dennen ich mal eingeschlafen bin ... xD



Bei mir war es mal ein Timerun in ZA vor knapp 2 Jahren, bei dem ich eingeschlafen bin, als Tank xD
Btw es war um 1 Uhr Nachts^^


----------



## Silvanar (7. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mal als Verstaerkung zu den Faction Champions 25er Hero gerufen worden, rangeportet und mein vom Farmen noch aggressives Pet stuermt SOFORT auf die gegner los, instant wipe und ich bin zum allersten mal auf einer (nein, auf 24) Ignore-Lists gelandet...

Danach habe ich mich 2 tage vor Scham nicht mehr eingeloggt.


----------



## LingLing85 (7. Mai 2010)

Das jemand so einen Mist, wie Recount oder Gearscore erfunden hat und der Spielspaß damit flöten ging...


----------



## zeltstricker94 (7. Mai 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> Das jemand so einen Mist, wie Recount oder Gearscore erfunden hat und der Spielspaß damit flöten ging...



genau seh ich genauso das sind nur addons zum virtuellen "schwanzvergleich"!


----------



## TheDoggy (7. Mai 2010)

Letztens an ner Bosspuppe bisserl Rotas getestet und dabei irgendwie ausversehen die Leisten geswitcht. Auf meiner Taste für "Sinister Strike" lag dann plötzlich mein dreizeiliges Lederer-Makro, was dann fröhlich in den /2 gespammt wurde...
Das war mir so megapeinlich... T_T"
Dadurch bestimmt auf diverse Ignos gekommen und wegen Spam gemeldet worden... :x
Das Makro ist nun einzeilig. xD


----------



## Airelinde (7. Mai 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> mir damals mit viel viel muehe die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So in der Art spiele sich auch mein schlimmster Moment ab.
Ich spiele schon seid beginn an leidenschaftlich Druide. Naja zu Classic Zeiten waren Druiden ja nur als Heiler im Raid zusehen, so ging ich nunmal auch mit meiner Gilde BWL als Heiler. So ca 3-4 Wochen vor BC dropte dann bei Scahttenschwinge Malfurions gesegnetes Bollwerk, damals DIE Feraldruiden und Schurken Brust. Da an diesem Abend kein Schurke dabei war habe ich die Brust bekommen (sogar noch for free).
Dann einige Tage nach BC-Start bekamm ich am Ende einer Questreihe eine grüne Brust welche besser. Ich habe ungelogen Rotz und Wasser geheult. Zum andenken liegt die Brust aber heute immer noch in der Bank und wird regelmäßig getragen.


----------



## chriss95 (7. Mai 2010)

Kang der Köpfer auf LvL 46 gedropt bekommen und für 20!!! verkauft weil ich noch nicht wusste das der damals noch knappe 1000 wert war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2010)

Schlimmster Augenblick war für mich damals (noch BC-Zeiten) als wir alles in SSC und TK außer Kael'Thas und Lady Vashj clear hatten und der Gildenleiter meinte, dass die 2 Endbosse nicht gemacht werden, weil "es die Mühe nicht wert sei". Ab diesem Augenblick hatte ich nicht wirklich mehr Spaß an dem Spiel und habe letzendlich kurz daraufhin auch aufgehört.


----------



## Arkmus (7. Mai 2010)

ich hab 2 schlimmste momente^^ 
1) als ich erfahren hab das blizzard bei cata den blut-baum vom dk zum tanken nutzen nöchten
2) als mir gestern in pdc mir das schmuckteil mit + 126 ausdauer von nem hexer weggewürfelt wurde, weil der meinte er braucht mehr ausdauer als int 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (7. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster WoW Moment? Gestern Abend, zum ersten mal mit dem Twink Podk, kurz vor dem Ende steigt mein Rechner mit einem hochfrequenten Dauerton aus, Bild friert ein, Ton friert ein.

Stromzufuhr gekappt, und seit dem ist der Rechner tod. Der Lüfter läuft noch an, auf die Platte wird zugegriffen, das war es dann aber auch.


----------



## chriss95 (7. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Mein schlimmster moment war
> als ich die eine axt mit 2k lifesteal bekommen hab und ich sie dann einen tank abgeben musste weil sie ja angeblich eine tankwaffe sei <.< war ein tank dk-.-



haha ist auch so


----------



## BalianTorres (7. Mai 2010)

Die Fusion von Vivendi Games und Activision *duckundweg*


----------



## TankerOne (7. Mai 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> die langeweile zum schluss von wotlk....zum glück wird endlich sommer :-)



schon arthi auf hc down ?^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

nur noch 2 kills bis rang 13 und 3 minuten bis serverdown .... kein ally in sicht ... bg geht nich auf .... server down ... burning crusade incoming -.-'


----------



## Raven76 (7. Mai 2010)

Heute der 2 Hack auf meinen Acc inerhalb von 2 Monaten. Trotß neuen Bertibsprogram und allen sicherheits massnahmen.


----------



## Rygel (7. Mai 2010)

abgesehen von vieeeeeeelen "ouch, wo läuft das pet denn hin?"-momenten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

ich habe zu beginn meiner WoW-karriere (und auch relativ am anfang der EU-version) einem RL-freund im kloster versehentlich ein schild vom endboss weggewürfelt. als wir uns dann um meine doofheit gestritten haben und uns danach wieder eingekriegt hatten habe ich im nachhinein gedacht "krass! wegen einem computerspiel-item ist jemand sauer auf mich". diese erkenntnis hatte ich damals so mit lvl40 und ich glaube es sind seit jeher meine schlimmsten WoW-momente wenn ich mit jemandem aus der gilde/raid zoff habe und ich deshalb nicht spielen mag (weil ich sauer bin oder ein schlechtes gewissen habe).


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> haha ist auch so



nö eigentlich nich 
ich seh 100 dds am tag mit der
und grad ma vllt 2 tanks damit
...


----------



## Kleina Jäga (7. Mai 2010)

Also hab damals zu 60er zeiten nen hunter gehabt ally lvl 29, renn nach oggrimmar weil einer meinte das man da gut leveln kann naja und dann.... klatsch


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> nur noch 2 kills bis rang 13 und 3 minuten bis serverdown .... kein ally in sicht ... bg geht nich auf .... server down ... burning crusade incoming -.-'



Ohje xD
das ma fies xDD


----------



## Talagath (7. Mai 2010)

Das seit wotlk jeder mit der selben Ausrüstung rumrennt... wo ist t8? *heul*


----------



## Zeusfeld (7. Mai 2010)

Das entfernen der 40er Raidinstanzen mit BC.


----------



## Skrolk (7. Mai 2010)

Damals AQ20 endlich Ossirian gelegt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


droppt...

Ich roll ne 100!....der Jubel groß....plötzlich!.....n Pala der dabei war auch ne 100!.....und wer versagt im 2. Anlauf?....

Hab den Kopf letztendlich nie bekommen ^.^


----------



## Sins=Gnom (7. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar das epic flugmount farmen glaub 3 monate für gebaraucht omg
und auch shclimm war als ich mir 2 mal des gepanzerten braunbären gekauft hab einfach verklick -.-
mfg Sins


----------



## schuhbaka^^ (7. Mai 2010)

Als der dungeon finder eingeführt wurde ich mag den nicht^^


----------



## derbert (7. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## charly-sue (7. Mai 2010)

als ich zu beginn von meiner wow kariere mein pala lvlte und einfach nicht gepeilt hab die rezz quest zu machen als ich dann lvl 40 war und mich alle anschnautzten wieso ich sie nicht rezze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD

das war ja total schlimm für mein ego 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. Mai 2010)

der schlimmste moment war für mich, als sich meine damalige gilde "riot" auf destromath auflöste. die meisten spieler kannte man schon seit langer zeit und mit diversen firstkills zu classic und bc, zählten wir zu deutschlands besten gilden.

im nachhinein ist es gut, dass es so gekommen ist....denn damals hatte ich recht viel gezockt.


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Mai 2010)

Vahel schrieb:


> Als ich damals mit meinem lvl 7 Nachtelfen einem Wasserfall in Teldrassil also diesem Weltbaum runtergesprungen bin. Ich landete auf einem kleinen Ast und wusste net das es nen geisterheiler gibt... immer musste ich um die insel laufen zum hafen durch darnassus bis ich wieder beim wasserfall war. Wollte runterspringen auf dem Ast landen und mich wiederbeleben..immer verfehlt.. 7oder8 mal so gelaufen insgesamt 2 stunden.. dann hat mir mein bruder den Geisterheiler gezeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...zumndest dein Bruder konnte 100% feiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Súnzerò (7. Mai 2010)

als blizzard , activision ins Haus holte....

darunter leidet die community noch heute


......


hat ein bisschen was von tschernobyl


----------



## fergun (7. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> nö eigentlich nich
> ich seh 100 dds am tag mit der
> und grad ma vllt 2 tanks damit
> ...


nö eigentlich nich...
...Wenn Waffenkunde + Hit einigermaßen passen, ist das eine sehr nette Tankwaffe!
Glaubst du alles was die Merheit tut?
Und vielleicht gibt es einfach vieeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr dds als tanks und du siehst deshalb weniger?

Es ist ganz sicher kein Pures Tank-Item aber wenn die Entscheidung DD vs. DK Tank steht sollte doch die höchste gewürfelte Zahl entscheiden...


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

fergun schrieb:


> nö eigentlich nich...
> ...Wenn Waffenkunde + Hit einigermaßen passen, ist das eine sehr nette Tankwaffe!
> Glaubst du alles was die Merheit tut?
> Und vielleicht gibt es einfach vieeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr dds als tanks und du siehst deshalb weniger?
> ...



Ich hab ja höher gewürfelt und ich bin dd dk
und als ich die waffe bekommen habe (ich hatte sie im inventar)
hat der tank dann rumgeflamet und ich musste sie nach langem hin und her dann abgeben


----------



## Azerak (7. Mai 2010)

Der schlimmste Moment auf meinem neuen Server Ulduar war erst vor ein paar Tagen...

Ich meinte im Handelschannel: "Niveau ist keine Handcremé"... da wurde ich von mehreren ausgelacht weil Niveau angeblich nicht so geschrieben wird...  

Nächste Pisa Studie wir kommen! <.<


----------



## fergun (7. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Ich hab ja höher gewürfelt und ich bin dd dk
> und als ich die waffe bekommen habe (ich hatte sie im inventar)
> hat der tank dann rumgeflamet und ich musste sie nach langem hin und her dann abgeben


Wenns Rnd war, dann war das mist.

Wenn es ein Gilden/Stammraid war und diese Waffe ein starkes Update für ihn gewesen wäre dann würd ichs einsehen.
Vom Tank hängt halt einfach mehr ab als von einem DD.


----------



## Littletall (7. Mai 2010)

Da gibts natürlich ein paar Sachen, die mit Gilden zu tun haben, da das aber sehr persönlich ist, nehm ich lieber einen eher ätzenden Moment.

Ich wollte meine Priesterin mit dem Dungeon Finder ausrüsten (Ausrüstung war hautpsächlich aus Heros und ein paar aus PDC) und lande doch ganze siebenmal in der Seelenschmiede Hero! Also Tränke rein, Bufffood nehmen, los gehts. Anders hätte ich das nie geheilt bekommen. 
Auch ätzend war, dass ich ständig meine Manapause erflehen musste, obwohl ich von Anfang an gesagt habe, dass ich welche brauchen werde..und dann kloppt auch niemand den blöden Schädel um, der explodiert.

So lernt man eine Instanz richtig hassen.
Inzwischen heil ich die problemlos, aber mit dem derzeitigen Stand wars einfach nur übel.


----------



## rocktas (7. Mai 2010)

mein schlimmster moment war als ich meinen 1 char auf 60 hatte und 2 tage später BC rauskam :-D


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Mai 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Ich hab ja höher gewürfelt und ich bin dd dk
> und als ich die waffe bekommen habe (ich hatte sie im inventar)
> hat der tank dann rumgeflamet und ich musste sie nach langem hin und her dann abgeben



warst du mit deiner gilde unterwegs oder random? also wenn ich das teil random bekommen hätte würde mich der tank einen scheiß kümmern und ich würde ihn in ruhe flamen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (7. Mai 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Als ich damals den Preis vom Epic fliegen gesehen hab xD



/sign xD


----------



## BlÄdÄ (7. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmstes erlebnis, lol ich hab 2 von der sorte:
1.ich hab nem idoten (Pertox) 2650g geliehen, tja vertrauen is gut, es nicht machen besser...
2. Account gehackt, alle chars nackt...


----------



## Sharkane (7. Mai 2010)

das aufhören meiner besten kollegen ingame. wir kannten uns zwar net RL technisch, aber wir hatten immer irre spass in den raids. nur die langeweile vor wotlk hat den damaligen imba "pain train" zerstört *schnief*


----------



## Terrorcorps (7. Mai 2010)

Der schlimmste Moment ist gerade jetzt wo man zusehen muss wie die gilde die man jahre lang aufgebaut hat , so langsam zerbricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Blordon (7. Mai 2010)

als ich mit meinem ersten char (tauren hunter) als geist von kalimdor bis nach östliche königreich übers wasser gerannt bin  (wusste nicht wie man rüber kommt XD) nur um dann nach ewiger zeit festzustellen, dass man wenn man sich bei nem anderen geistheiler wiederbelebt trotzdem auf dem originalfriedhof landet.....


----------



## Tamîkus (7. Mai 2010)

die einführung von gearscore


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. Mai 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Der schlimmste Moment auf meinem neuen Server Ulduar war erst vor ein paar Tagen...
> 
> Ich meinte im Handelschannel: "Niveau ist keine Handcremé"... da wurde ich von mehreren ausgelacht weil Niveau angeblich nicht so geschrieben wird...
> 
> Nächste Pisa Studie wir kommen! <.<


Tja, das ist der Server Ulduar .......... ich hoffe für dich, du bist mittlerweile wieder weg getranst. Es gibt kaum einen Server, der schlimmer ist als Ulduar.


----------



## Devide86 (7. Mai 2010)

Das schlimmste für mich war es zu classic nen pala zu lvln + dan auf lvl 27 für 1 jahr gebannt zu werden weil man 12 euro zuviel überwiesen hat da ich nicht wusste das es nen free month mit dem spiel kauf gibt nach dem ban dan nochma ne sehr lange zeit gebraucht bis ich 54 wurde und bc rausgekommen ist ...


----------



## Ragsha (7. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir war es, als ich mich beschlossen haben die Hexer Q für Epic Mount zu machen. Das Ergebnis war zwar geil, aber die dauert wenn man selbst herausfindet wie es geht und arm ist. XD (70er Zeiten wo man sich das Ding noch net beim Lehrer holen konnte)


----------



## aFro_kid (7. Mai 2010)

also bei einigen Dingen die ich hier lese muss ich heute echt schmunzeln, sind sie mir damals doch auch passiert...

mhhh...Mein schlimmster Moment?
WoW angefangen, ein Kollege, der damals schon nen 60er hatte, hat mit mir angefangen...
2-3 Level mitgespielt, musste dann aber auf nen Raid.
Ich dann also den Abend und das WE lang weitergespielt mit meinem Undead Krieger, und als ich dann auf level 14-15 war und im Brachland von den gleichlevligen Bossen umgeknockt wurde ging mir die Motivation fliegen und ich hab nicht verstanden warum...

bis...sich mein Kumpel meinen Char angeschaut hat und mich gefragt hat, ob ich nicht beim Lehrer gewesen sei


----------



## zeltstricker94 (7. Mai 2010)

das mit dem lehrer ist mir bei meinem 1.char auch passiert mit nem hexer ich ging ins steinkrallengebirge und wurde von den harpyen umgenockt ohne das ich viel schaden an ihnen machte. dann hat ein freund zu mir gemeint warst beim lehrer. sowas passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (7. Mai 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich war grad in Beutebucht unterwegs und jemand sprach mich an ob ich Lust hätte, ein paar Goblins umzunatzen und mir den Blutsegeladmiral-Titel zu holen.
> Ich meinte noch: "Ach das dauert doch ewig", "ne ne sind schon zu viert, geht fix". Ok, im Ruffenster _Im Krieg_ angeklickt und los gings. Unglaublich, wie schnell der Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell sank. Nach 20 Minuten im Gruppenchat: "ey ich kick dich mal. tank-kumpel ist grad on gekommen. wollen ini machen"_ Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt.
> 
> _Baahh, stand ich da in BB, die ganzen Goblins am Hals, Ruf ruiniert und der Blutsegeladmiral in weiter Ferne. In den nächsten zwei Tagen habe ich dann schmerzhaft erfahren, was ich mir da eingebrockt habe. Ratschet, Ewige Warte, Morastwinkel, Gadgetzan ... überall wo ein Goblin stand, bekam ich Schläge. Jegliche Gegenwehr verschlimmerte meinen Ruf noch mehr.
> ...



Ja, das sagt einem vorher keiner. Aber lustig ist Deine Erfahrung inclusive Schilderung schon! 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrPennywise (8. Mai 2010)

Goldene Kugel (heisst die so?) für 3 G im Handelschannel verkauft, obwohl sie damals 100 wert war. Das war zu Classiczeiten ne Menge Kohle, haha


----------



## MrPennywise (8. Mai 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Der schlimmste Moment auf meinem neuen Server Ulduar war erst vor ein paar Tagen...
> 
> Ich meinte im Handelschannel: "Niveau ist keine Handcremé"... da wurde ich von mehreren ausgelacht weil Niveau angeblich nicht so geschrieben wird...
> 
> Nächste Pisa Studie wir kommen! <.<



Und heute abend sinkt für sie...


Machste nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (8. Mai 2010)

Als ich von Blizzards Petshop und Co. Projekt erfuhr.

Und als es auch noch Erfolg hatte.


----------



## Belgor (8. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment in WoW war als das Addon Gearscore rausgekommen ist. Desswegen spiel ich schon seit 1 Monat kein WoW mehr.



Belgor


----------



## Siilverberg (8. Mai 2010)

Als ich noch einen Warri spielte war ich in einer Gruppe in Gnome kurz vor dem Endboss (dem Teil wo man 2 erhöte "laufstege nebeneinander hat und man nur auf den linken kann) sah ich auf der rechten seite einen dieser Alarmbots und ich schoss mit meinem bogen drauf.worauf sich Der Alarmbot zu uns Auf den Weg machte den Langen weg nach ca einer minute konnte man absehen was ich für ein unheil angeichtet hatte auf einmal kam eine Ganze horde voller gegner und versuchte uns umzulegen.^^


----------



## Thori'dal (10. Mai 2010)

12 tries beim prinzen in kara 4x bei 1% gewiped^^


----------



## VHRobi (10. Mai 2010)

jetzt wo du Karazhan erwähnst...

Monatelang, jede woche in Karazhan gegangen mit Jäger und NIE ist der Bogen vom Prinzen gedroppt!
Aber alle Gildenkollege hatten es. Ja das war jede Woche wieder ätzend..
Selbst als Zul Aman kam und ich den Bogen UND die Schusswaffe hatte, ist der Bogen von Karazhan nie gedroppt.
Das einzige mal wo der Bogen gedroppt ist, war in WotLK als mal ein paar Twinks aushalf. 
Noch heute kann man mich damit ärgern^^

Meine Ex-Gilde legte genau 24h vor dem Nerf Patch Kael'thas und bekamen den Titel "Hand von A'dal"
Genau in der Woche ging mein Rechner futsch undk onnte nicht WoW spielen.
Ist zwar ein hässlicher Titel, aber ich will den trotzdem! ärgerlich..


----------



## Casp (10. Mai 2010)

In Season 3 habe ich mit einem Kollegen zusammen Arena gespielt. Als wir auf 1850 waren (hatte auch genug Punkte für den Bogen), wollte er mir Lead geben, um anschliessend das Team vorest wieder zu verlassen. Einige können es sich denken, ich war noch nicht beim Verkäufer, als ich auf einmal aus dem Team geschmissen wurde... bitter verklickt. 
Auch ein GM konnte mir nicht helfen, danach musste einfach eine längere Pause sein. 
Inzwischen sind / waren 2000er-Wertungen zwar keine Seltenheit mehr, aber das wird mir in Erinnerung bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um einiges trauriger war jedoch die Auflösung meiner ersten richtigen Raidgilde zu BC-Zeiten, solch ein familiäres Klima habe ich in keiner anderen Gilde wiederfinden können.. (Grüsse an die fanboiz, Veklor)

Am "schlimmsten" ist für mich jedoch kein einzelner Moment, sondern vielmehr die Tatsache, dass ich gänzlich den Kontakt zu einem online-Freund der "ersten Stunde" verloren habe, da sich dessen Situation im RL scheinbar ziemlich geändert hat und er sich seitdem nur einmal kurz und seit über einem Jahr nie wieder melden konnte. 



Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg Casp, Seishiro, Seyhn


----------



## Darkjoker (10. Mai 2010)

TankerOne schrieb:


> schon arthi auf hc down ?^^



nein das nicht aber selbst wenn is es ja kaum möglich den jeden tag zu legen^^


----------



## BlueMode (10. Mai 2010)

ganz ganz damals das erste mal wow...

ich (ein lvl 3 zwerg krieger) steht vor IF und wundert sich warum man da nicht reinkommt (nein man guckt nich nach links oder rechts)
das spiel is total scheisse, ich zock was anderes (hab ich auch) nen jahr später hab ich dann richtig angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. Mai 2010)

BlueMode schrieb:


> ganz ganz damals das erste mal wow...
> 
> ich (ein lvl 3 zwerg krieger) steht vor IF und wundert sich warum man da nicht reinkommt (nein man guckt nich nach links oder rechts)
> das spiel is total scheisse, ich zock was anderes (hab ich auch) nen jahr später hab ich dann richtig angefangen
> ...



hehe da fällt mir auch was tolles ein, das war als ich eine laaaange Zeit Diablo II gespielt hatte. Ein Kumpel hab mir nen 10 Tage-Test-Key, ich also WoW installiert, und nen Paladin erstellt ( war glaube damals patch 1.8 oder so). Starte in Northshire, seh nen Wolf, renne drauf zu und Rechtsklick, Rechtsklick,Rechtsklick usw gedroschen und der hat so laaangsam zugeschlagen, die Moral von der Geschicht: WoW hat mich zu Patch 2.1 erst wiedergesehn xD


----------



## Soilfire (10. Mai 2010)

Meine schlimmste Zeit in WoW is jeden MIttwoch von ca. 7Uhr bis 11Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine allererste (Und beste) Gilde sich aufgelöst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 waren zwa zu 5t aber haben immer zusammen gelvlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zsm 70 zuwerden in nem abstand von 10min is doch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wa ne schöne Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (10. Mai 2010)

Also meine schlimmsten Momente sind die, wenn ich bei JEDEM Ticket bis zu 2 Tage auf Antwort warten darf -.-'
btw ich stelle meist nur Fragen die schnell erklärt sind und manchmal nur ein JA oder NEIN bedürfen.
Schade Blizz, "befriedigendes" Spiel, aber "ungenügenden" ingame-Support.


----------



## -Migu- (10. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich jeder Moment wo's um die Lootverteilung geht.. Ich denke, ich habe das grösste Würfelpech aller WoW Spieler vereint..

Beispiel vor kurzem: ICC Gunship Hero 10er (einer konnte umstellen), ich hatte da noch so einen miefigen Dolch aus der Grube, naja jedenfalls hoffte ich stark auf die Mitternachtssonne... da ich da schon mehrmals war, und die nie droppte, rechnete ich nicht damit.. naja, es droppte

Freude herrscht .... /würfeln 1-100 .... 

1...

...
...

ZOMFG !! Ein Priest hat mir das Teil mit ner 19 (glaub) weggerollt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Trost hab ich dann von Fauldarm (oder Modermiene kp) den Kolben Maulsperre gekriegt, wenigstens etwas *hust*... Trotzdem beschlossen wir, nach langem lustigen Raiden   2:00 Uhr Nacht, wo wir bei Sindragosa bis 20% kamen,s nen Stamm zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jemand von euch Leuten hier im Forum *g* ? ^^


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment? Eindeutig, als ich feststellen musste, dass mein account gehackt wurde. Ich hab ihn zum Glück wiederbekommen, aber als ich mich dann einloggte? Zum Glück kein Char gelöscht, aber fast genau so schlimm. Ich war damals aktiv in einer Gilde als Offi und hatte somit alle Rechte, inklusive dem Recht, die Bank leer zu räumen, sowie auch jegliches Mitglied aus der Gilde zu kicken, welches einen niedrigeren Rang hatte, als ich. Und das ist die Geschichte, wie sich meine Gilde damals aufgelöst hatte -.-"

Ohne Spaß, ich loggte mich ein und wurde sofort wüst von allen möglichen Membern meiner Gilde angeschrieben...erstmal ins TS und ich aufklären lassen, was da los war. Das war ein Schock! Und wegen Mangel an Mitgliedern und der durch das Ereignis hervorgebrachten negativen Propaganda war ganz schnell Schluss.

In diesem Sinne: liebe Grüße an de ehemaligen Mitglieder von "Lux Aeternum" vom Server Onyxia (der Name sei mir verziehen, ich war damals 15^^)
Euer Cleeve


----------



## Traklar (11. Mai 2010)

Der wirklich schlimmste?  Als mir über TS gesagt wurde, dass meine Freundin, mit der ich seit 4 Jahren WoW gespielt habe, bei einem Autounfall gestorben ist. Kannten uns bis dahin nur übers Internet und hatten eigentlich vor in einem Monat uns mal zu treffen......


----------



## Totebone (11. Mai 2010)

Masterio schrieb:


> mit t7,5 (gs: 4200) macht man zirka zwischen 3-3,5k dps im raid...



5k macht man locker mit 7.5.....


----------



## Elito (11. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll...
> 
> Das schlimmste daran das war das ich dieses Spiel überhaupt angefasst hab :>



auf so einen kommentar haben wir doch alle gewartet


----------



## Elito (11. Mai 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Der wirklich schlimmste? Als mir über TS gesagt wurde, dass meine Freundin, mit der ich seit 4 Jahren WoW gespielt habe, bei einem Autounfall gestorben ist. Kannten uns bis dahin nur übers Internet und hatten eigentlich vor in einem Monat uns mal zu treffen......



oh, das ist sehr hart. tut mir leid für dich, ehrlich.


----------



## Merrick (11. Mai 2010)

meine schlimmsten wow-momente:
1. meine erste gilde hatte sich aufgelöst (fist of fury ~ kel'thuzad) und viele leute aus der gilde haben aufgehört.. hab nie wieder ne gilde mit so nem familiären klima gefunden
2. als ich festgestellt hab dass ich zu classiczeiten wahrscheinlich den einzigsten feraldruiden auf dem gesamten server gespielt habe und mich keiner mit raiden nehmen wollte^^
3. als ich nach ner pause von einem halben jahr (abi-vorbereitung) wieder ins WoW kam (wotlk war rausgekommen.. ich war noch 70 alle anderen waren 80) und mich keiner von meinen ingamebekanntschaften mehr kannte...


----------



## Obsurd (11. Mai 2010)

Mein Schlimmster Moement in WoW war das ich überall keine richtigen DK Tanks sehe sondern nur so heilig-BLut-Dktanks


----------



## szene333 (11. Mai 2010)

Darkjoker schrieb:


> nein das nicht aber selbst wenn is es ja kaum möglich den jeden tag zu legen^^




Gutes Argument


----------



## majo81 (11. Mai 2010)

Hm,an und für sich gab´s und gibt es sehr wenige schlimme momente bisher...ausser wo t10 frisch rauskam und ich ak10 meine dd dk gloves hatte...ok beinah bin auf entzaubern gekommen..weiss der geier wie...da warn sie weg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (11. Mai 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Der wirklich schlimmste? Als mir über TS gesagt wurde, dass meine Freundin, mit der ich seit 4 Jahren WoW gespielt habe, bei einem Autounfall gestorben ist. Kannten uns bis dahin nur übers Internet und hatten eigentlich vor in einem Monat uns mal zu treffen......



uff, das ist echt hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch jemanden, mit dem ich total gerne zusammenspiel.. möcht mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie es wär, sie zu verlieren..

mein schlimmster Moment ist immer der, wenn ich in den Hauptstädten bin und das gespamme im /2er seh.. wo über jeden Furz gelästert wird.. man könnte meinen der grösste Teil der WOW-Spieler leidet unter ADS.. -.-


----------



## moehrewinger (11. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment war, als ich es gewagt hatte einen Belf Dk auf einem RP Server zu erstellen und einem RP-Channel beizutreten. Gut, die haben nicht umsonst einen schlechten Ruf (Goldhain ERP und so), aber ich dachte mir, irgendjemand sollte mal versuchen es vernünftig zu machen. In meinem ganzen Leben bin echt noch nie so zugeflamt und beleidigt worden, ohne das ich auch nur einen Ton gesagt habe. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten ungezählte Ignores, Flames mit anschließendem Channelkick. Da kann man manchmal schon den Glauben an die Menschheit verlieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (11. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Fall waren in Classic Zeiten wo man als lvl 10 zum bollwerk gelatscht ist und man so ne Aggrorange hatte dass einen die Spinnen aus 10km Entfernung angegriffen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man wusste halt noch nicht, wo man hin sollte^^

Das Zweite war vor kurzem... Ich hab mal /played eingegeben :O


----------



## Valumes (11. Mai 2010)

Meins war ende Classiczeiten als ich angefangen habe, mit meinem ersten Char einem Taurenschami.
Nicht nur das ich nach jedem 2-3mob tot war^^, sondern das ich in meiner ersten Instanz (Flammenschlund) heilen sollte.
Ich glaub wir waren 2Stunden da drin und sind so oft gestorben, das wir 2 oder 3 mal reparieren gehen mussten.
Dannach bin ich ausgeloggt und hab mir nen Hunter erstellt und dann ging irgendwie alles einfacher, ok musste ja auch 
nie wieder heilen^^.


----------



## Renox110 (11. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment in WoW war, als WoW berühmt wurde und nur noch kleine Kinder dieses Game spielten.


----------



## GrillGorilla (11. Mai 2010)

Mein "schlimmster" Moment war der, als ich damals zu Classic-Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kaufen wollte, da ich hin und wieder gerne Alterac spielte mit meinem Schurken.

Ich also zum Händler hin und fleißig gekauft. Dachte mir: "Hm da kannst ruhig mal 40-50 kaufen...". Klicke also drauf bis ich nach dem 30sten Klick oder so gemerkt habe: "Inventar ist voll".

Meine Nächste Reaktion war dann: Kopf -> Tisch (Tisch trifft Kopf kritisch) und: Mund -> Tastatur (Das auf Tastatur wirkende Leertaste schwindet von Tastatur) xD

Zur Erklärung: Der Verband wurde bereits als 20er Stack verkauft. Ich hatte nun also rund 600 Runenstoffverbände im Inventar, welche nunmal nur im Alteractal funktionierten. Und 24G waren auch im Eimer.

Naja heute kann ich immernoch herzhaft darüber Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tradalin (11. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment war, als meine Freundin auch mit wow anfing und sie später bei mir zuhause gestorben ist... konnte ihren Char Monatelang nicht mal anschauen (Char war auf mein Account mit drauf)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ist jetzt 2 Jahre her)

und das man nur schwer nen Raid findet als random (mag keine raidgilde) :/


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster Moment war wohl, als wir allesamt 39 Mann zu Classic-Zeiten vor BWL standen und auf unseren Heil-Leiter warteten. Da er jemand war, der eigentlich fast nie zu spät kam, dachten wir, er würde bestimmt bald noch kommen, ein Freund von ihm, der aber auch mit ihm geraidet hat, hat sich dann nach ihm erkundigt. Tjo...er war in der Nacht an Lungenkrebs verstorben. Wir haben dann die Raid abgebrochen. Obwohl ich ihn nie im Leben getroffen hab und ausserhalb der Raids auch nicht soo wahnsinnig viel mit ihm zu tun hatte, war ich trotzdem irgendwie recht schockiert. Aber ehrlich gesagt hats mich nicht so stark verwundert, dass er an Lungekrebs verstorben ist, wenn man bedenkt wiviel der geraucht hat, das war echt nicht normal...
Das war dann auch recht übel nen passenden Ersatz als Heil-Leiter zu finden...Da waren die Erwartungen halt schon recht hoch und ich denk mir jeder dachte sich dabei immer "Tjo an XXX kommt kein Ersatz ran.".

Rein vom Spiel selbst gabs keine schlimmen Momente in WoW für mich. Klar hat man sich ab und zu über was geärgert, aber schlussendlich war das alles nicht so tragisch und nach 5-10 Minuten auch schon wieder vergessen. Ist nur ein Spiel, Fehler passieren und Drops droppen auch mehrmals wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philistyne (11. Mai 2010)

Mein schlimmster WoW Moment war vorigen Herbst als mir mein Battle.net Account gehackt wurde. Hatte aber nach drei Tagen alles wiederbekommen. Scheiße nur das ich alle Rechte auf die Gildenbank hatte und da dann auch alles weg war. Aber auch alles wieder bekommen. Mein zweitschlimmstes WoW - Erlebnis war als ich meine Gilde auf dem Server Arygos: die "RED SMITH PANTHERS" aufgelöst hatte weil stetig wenn viele auf 80 waren, und wir noch keine Raids gelaufen sind, die Mitglieder in die größeren Raidgilden abgewandert sind. Greetz PHILI


----------

